# Gold für Cata



## Sternenmacht (12. November 2010)

Wie sieht es bei euch aus, wie viel Gold nehmt ihr mit ins kommenede Addon?
Spart ihr extra, oder habt ihr eh zu viel? Oder ist es euch egal und geht pleite?
Warum? Für was wollt ihr euer Gold, jetzt oder später, ausgeben?

Ich gehöre zu denen die ein bischen was gespart haben. Warum? 
In der Hoffnung mir direkt was nettes gönnen zu können, problemloser Berufe zu skillen.
Einfach ein kleines Gold-sorglos-Polster.^^


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (12. November 2010)

Gibt genug Gold beim Leveln und Questen.
Man muss ja so gut wie nichts mehr für neue Skills ausgeben, lediglich für die Berufe.


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2010)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Gibt genug Gold beim Leveln und Questen.
> Man muss ja so gut wie nichts mehr für neue Skills ausgeben, lediglich für die Berufe.



3 neue Skills bekommst du schon noch...also ganz recht hast du nicht (und die sind nicht wirklich günstig)


----------



## Vaiara (12. November 2010)

tja, für die, die eh dauerpleite sind, stellt sich die frage kaum..


----------



## Holzbruch (12. November 2010)

Ich würde das nicht so dringend sehe. Zwar habe ich mir ebenfalls ein Mindestmaß an Gold gesetzt (500g pro Chara), dass ich beim Twinken ein Minipolster habe, aber wie bereits gesagt, die Quests etc geben genügend Gold, dass man sich eigentlich keine großartigen Sorgen um's Gold machen sollte.


Genieße lieber die Zeit in der alten Welt und mach Dinge außerhalb der Vorsorge ^_^


----------



## blindhai (12. November 2010)

Ich habe Gold gespart damit ich meine Berufe (Alchi/Juwe) ohne Sammelberufe leveln kann...dafür müsste ich sonst erstmal min. einen Twink hochspielen und das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (12. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> 3 neue Skills bekommst du schon noch...also ganz recht hast du nicht (und die sind nicht wirklich günstig)




Ich sagte ja nicht, dass man gar keine Skills mehr kaufen muss.
Mir ist das mit den 3 Skills pro Klasse bekannt.
Und so weit ich weiß, sind die so bei 23,40 G, 25,80 G und 28,20 G.
Das ist so lächerlich wenig.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (12. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> 3 neue Skills bekommst du schon noch...also ganz recht hast du nicht (und die sind nicht wirklich günstig)



Das sind 70 G also muss man deswegen ned grad spaaren


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

Bin im Moment bei 28k aber bis zum Cata release mach ich noch ein paar k.


----------



## plastic (12. November 2010)

135,3458 k Gold!


----------



## fl01 (12. November 2010)

Also Gold bekommt man eh genug  Von daher habe ich mir sogut wie nichts zusammen gespart


----------



## Lion333 (12. November 2010)

ich hab ca 8k Gold und für was ich es in Cata ausgebe weiß ich noch nicht,aber ist ja immer gut genug Gold zu haben


----------



## plastic (12. November 2010)

was willst du jetzt hören? leg dir dreihundertdrölf und ein paar zerquetschte auf die seite denn das ist genau der skill an gold den du brauchst, oder wat?!
macht euch doch mal eure eigene meinung, ist nicht schwer. wer probs damit hat pm an mich, ich berate euch wie man in rl nen eigenen char bekommt...
lächerlichst


----------



## Exicoo (12. November 2010)

Ich hab mit 19,5k Gold aufgehört. Das war vor etwa 3 Monaten... 2Wochen vor Cata fang ich wieder an denk ich und in der Zeit werde ich auf jeden Fall über 20k kommen.
Mein Plan war es, Cata ohne Goldsorgen zu beginnen. 
d.h. Berufe hochskillen und evtl. ein paar Rüstungsteile erwerben. Mal sehen wie es kommt.


----------



## Hinklstyn (12. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade mal 1970g


----------



## Icelemon (12. November 2010)

Ich hab 25 gold und 20silber, das reicht.


----------



## AlWaringer (12. November 2010)

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass man auf den Live-Servern mit dem Verkauf von Materialien so viel Geld macht, wie in der Beta (um die 600g - 1000g pro Obsidiumbarren). Ich denke aber schon, dass man recht fix zu Geld kommt, einfach durch die Questbelohnungen.

Gruß


----------



## Sternenmacht (12. November 2010)

@[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] plastic - nein, ich wollte in keinster weise wissen, wie viel gold ich mir ansparen soll oder dergleichen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ich hab fast 70k, die reichen mir.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ich wollte lediglich wissen, wie andere leute es machen. ob sie sich auf was freuen, dass sie sich holen wollen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]wie du hier überhaupt nen grund finden kannst zu flamen. wenns dich nicht ineteressiert - muss es ja auch nicht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]aber der ein oder andere mag vielleicht einen kommentar abgeben. [/font]


----------



## Zyson (12. November 2010)

Ich hatte mir nachdem ich am 4.4.10 Arthas im 25 down hatte ein Ziel gesetzt, bis Cata das Maximal Gold Cap zu erreichen das habe ich vor 2 Wochen geschafft und habe jetzt 215.700 Gold leider ist das Cap jetzt auf 1 Millionen erhöht worden, aber soviel zeit hab ich nicht ^^ Viele fragen mich immer was machst du mit soviel Gold ganz einfach, ich fang mit Cata einen neuen Main an. 

Der neue Main braucht natürlich Kaltwetterflug 1k Gold / 280% Fliegen 5k Gold / 310% Fliegen 5k Gold = 11k Gold schonmal weg. 

Gerade bin ich dabei Mats für Berufe zu farmen damit ich gemütlich hoch skilln kann, ohne in Cata zu farmen Ing von 0-450 wird auch so um die 2-3k Gold kosten = 14k Gold schonmal weg.

Dann noch 2x 24 Platz Behälter Tasche auf Shattrath für 6k Gold = 20k Gold schonmal weg. 

Das restliche Gold werde ich für neue Epische 85 Rüstungen ausgeben wenn diese mal im Auktionshaus sind, viele kennen das ja das die bis zu 20k Kosten werden. Weil in Cata wahrscheinlich kaum noch Rnd Gruppen rumlaufen weil es einfach zu schwer in den Raids wird wenn man nicht eingespielt ist und ich keine Zeit habe mit einen Stamm 2-3 die Woche 4-5 Stunden in Raids zu gehen muss ich das wohl investieren ausser Blizzard wird die Raids für Rnd Gruppen nerfen. Dann ist das Gold einfach für Rep Kosten, neue teure Mounts Alchi Mount kostet ja bzw 24k Gold usw. 

PS: Von 80-85 kommt ungefähr 6-7k Gold bei rum also ist nicht wirklich viel ^^


----------



## Zhiala (12. November 2010)

6753g hab ich gerade bei der Horde und 3467g bei derAllianz, jedenfalls genug um meinen Worgen und den von meinem Mann auszurüsten und ihre Berufe zu skillen (ich sammel nebenbei auch immer) sowie fürs erste Flugmount. 
Bei der Horde sammel ich noch immer fleißig weil mein Mann zu Weihnachten den Chopper von mir gebaut bekommen soll. Schön wenn Titanerz wieder so teuer ist *g* davon hab ich noch Tonnen rumgammeln


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Weil in Cata wahrscheinlich kaum noch Rnd Gruppen rumlaufen weil es einfach zu schwer in den Raids wird wenn man nicht eingespielt ist.



Ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## Ehefrau (14. November 2010)

ich gehöre glaub zu den dauer pleite spielen da ich einfach nicht die zeit habe quest zu reißen, 2-3 dailys am tag ansonsten nutze ich die zeit die ich habe schon mal mats zu farmen für die berufe die mein worgen haben soll.... denn ich denke wenn cata raus kommt wird es nen spiesruten lauf irgend ne blume / erz zu bekommen weil sich alle drauf stürzen werden...


----------



## Hallelujah (14. November 2010)

Fliegen kostet ja zum Glück nicht die Welt.

Wenn man neu anfängt, dann könnte das auch ein erdrückender Punkt sein, um schnell wieder mit dem Spiel aufzuhören, weil man es nicht so sehr in volem Umfang ohne weiteres genießen kann.

Ich glaube das spielte bei der Kostenvergabe eine wesentliche Rolle.


----------



## Bröselmonster (14. November 2010)

Hm habe grade 10k auf meinem Account.
Da ich mir aber vor Cata noch Kreunzfahrer mit meinem neuen Main hole werden wohl noch 4-5k mehr.
Der Großteil geht dann vorher für den Feuerstuhl drauf also denk ich 1-2k werden bleiben und sollt als kleines Polster für den Anfang reichen


----------



## Flachtyp (14. November 2010)

Wer täglich mindestens 1 Std Zeit für WOW hat, der hat auch Geld. Wenn nicht macht er ingame finanziell was verkehrt.


----------



## ZerocxVII (14. November 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Wer täglich mindestens 1 Std Zeit für WOW hat, der hat auch Geld. Wenn nicht macht er ingame finanziell was verkehrt.



Bin auch der Meinung

Aber bei mir ist es so wenn ich mein viel Gold habe steck ich es in einen Feuerstuhl oder ähnliches.


----------



## Lornorr (14. November 2010)

ca. 80.000 Gold.
Bin Verzauberer / Schmied und muss mir daher die Rohmats im AH kaufen, das wird teuer :-)


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Gibt genug Gold beim Leveln und Questen.
> Man muss ja so gut wie nichts mehr für neue Skills ausgeben, lediglich für die Berufe.



Das stimmt schon.


----------



## Jariel1994 (14. November 2010)

Ich habe grade mal noch 63 Gold 22 Silber und 72 Kupfer. Habe mir grade das Tundramammut des Reisenden gekauft, dann kann ich beim leveln immer Taschen leeren, reparieren, Mats kaufen etc, find ich viel praktischer als 20k Gold zu besitzen. Für Berufe...naja da ich Bergbau und Juwe habe und nicht 2 verarbeitungsberufe muss ich dafür auch nicht spaaren, ergo:
Ich bin ready für Cataclysm

MFG


----------



## waldiusa (14. November 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Der neue Main braucht natürlich Kaltwetterflug 1k Gold / 280% Fliegen 5k Gold / 310% Fliegen 5k Gold = 11k Gold schonmal weg.



Da habe ich eine gute und eine schlechte(aber eigentlich auch gute) Nachricht für dich. Möglicherweise willst du DualSpecc, sind 1k.. gewesen, jetzt im Angebot für 100g.  
Kaltwetterflug bekommste jetzt schon auf lvl68 beim Lehrer zum Preis von 500g. Und da man episches Fliegen demnächst auch in den Hauptstädten bekommt, wirst du pro Rufstufe 5% Rabatt erhalten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. November 2010)

hmm 

70g für die neuen Spells

250g fürs neue Fliegen

1k allein für die Berufe ( 2Hauptberufe u 3 Nebenberufe+1 neuer) 

Ich hab auf den Main so 6k u jeder Twink hat 4,5k


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht...



Ich hiffe doch. Raids sollten eingespielten Gruppen vorbehalten sein. Wenn der Content so einfach ist, dass man ihn mit rnd clearen kann, dann stimmt etwas nicht.

Natürlich kommt jetzt das Argument, mimimi Content für alle. Ich erinnere daran, dass WoW ein MMO ist. Grundlegende social Skills vorrausgesetzt, findet jeder eine Gilde/Fixe Raidgruppe. Besitzt man diese Skills nicht, sollte man sich fragen was man in einem MMO zu suchen hat.

BTT: Ich spare zur Zeit, damit ich mit Cata ungefähr 30k zur Verfügung habe. Ich schätze bis 85 erhöht sich das durch Questgold, Verkäufe, gedisste Greens etc. auf ca. 35-37k. Davon gehen dann 24,5k an Vendormats für das Alchimount drauf, und mir bleibt immer noch ein nettes Polster =)


----------



## waldiusa (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hiffe doch. Raids sollten eingespielten Gruppen vorbehalten sein. Wenn der Content so einfach ist, dass man ihn mit rnd clearen kann, dann stimmt etwas nicht.



Daher kann es ja noch etwas einfacher werden. Den derzeitigen End-Content haben im 25er HM wie viele Gilden bzw. umgerechnet in Spielern clear? Von 12 Millionen. Zudem der End-Contnet so schwierig ist, dass wie viele Gilden ihn ohne ICC x%-Buff geschafft haben? Pre-Nerf.


----------



## Scheibenkäse (14. November 2010)

Gold ist doch eh nichts mehr wert xD
Wenn ich überlege, wie lange ich in BC für mein epic Fliegen gefarmt habe... das hat man ja in WotLK mal so nebenbei gemacht - und wie soll das erst in Cata werden.
Weiß jemand, wie viel so eine typische Daylie auf 85 an Gold gibt?? 
Mit Gold kann man sich doch immo eh nichts dolles mehr gönnen... nur hier und da ein teures Mount. Wenn man jetzt beim Leveln nicht mal mehr dauerhaft Skills kaufen muss... naja ich find das ja alles nicht so gut^^ die sollten einige Sachen mal teurer machen.


----------



## frufoo (14. November 2010)

auf allyseite habe ich zwar grad mal einen char aber mit dem habe ich 4000g. bei horde wo unter anderem auch mein main mit cata sein wird hab ich leider erst 1500g. 

spare mir aber auch nich extra was an...... wofür?????


----------



## Totemwächter (14. November 2010)

waldiusa schrieb:


> Daher kann es ja noch etwas einfacher werden. Den derzeitigen End-Content haben im 25er HM wie viele Gilden bzw. umgerechnet in Spielern clear? Von 12 Millionen. Zudem der End-Contnet so schwierig ist, dass wie viele Gilden ihn ohne ICC x%-Buff geschafft haben? Pre-Nerf.



Die Gilden die es geschafft haben, haben es auch verdient!
Ich hoffe das Cata so bleibt wie es momentan auf den beta Servern ist!
Dann werden die inis endlich mal wieder interessanter! Kein massenpull und mit aoe down kloppen mehr!
Endlich wieder CC und absprechen, i love it, Back to the roots!



> Ich hiffe doch. Raids sollten eingespielten Gruppen vorbehalten sein. Wenn der Content so einfach ist, dass man ihn mit rnd clearen kann, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
> 
> Natürlich kommt jetzt das Argument, mimimi Content für alle. Ich erinnere daran, dass WoW ein MMO ist. Grundlegende social Skills vorrausgesetzt, findet jeder eine Gilde/Fixe Raidgruppe. Besitzt man diese Skills nicht, sollte man sich fragen was man in einem MMO zu suchen hat.


SIGN !


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

Ich spare auch nicht extra.


----------



## Shemichaza (14. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> Ich spare auch nicht extra.




ja du verdienst dein geld durch auch deine Mama xD


----------



## Obsurd (14. November 2010)

Ich werde mit 500g nach Cata gehen das reicht


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

Shemichaza schrieb:


> ja du verdienst dein geld durch auch deine Mama xD



...soll das lustig sein??

...und wenn ja erklär mir den Witz bitte... wenn das ne Anspielung sein soll tu ich mal so als ob ich das überlesen hätte.

Zudem solltest du dein Geld mal in einen Deutschkurs stecken...


Zurück zum Thema: Ich hab gerad 5k - und mehr braucht man wohl nicht. - Meisterhaftes Reiten hab ich mir natürlich auch schon geholt.


----------



## waldiusa (14. November 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Die Gilden die es geschafft haben, haben es auch verdient!
> Ich hoffe das Cata so bleibt wie es momentan auf den beta Servern ist!



Soweit ich mich erinnere hat es nicht eine einzige Gilde geschafft Pre-Nerf. Aber selbst die Gilden mit dem 5% Buff haben noch ne gute Leistung zum damaligen EQ-Stand gebracht. Spielst du momentan auf dem Beta-Server? Dann sollte dir aufgefallen sein, dass man da mittlerweile ohne CC durchgeht.  Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass meine bisherigen Gruppenmitglieder ihren Charakter spielen konnten. Fokus ist da meist genau so gut wie nen CC. 

Für einen Großteil der "Bomber und gogogo Leute" wird es aber sicherlich interessant. Da liegt das Gesicht wohl oft im Dreck.


----------



## -ulk (14. November 2010)

Hab noch die 10k von dem Schwertgriff irgendwo rumliegen...

Das reicht erstmal für meinen Gobbo


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (14. November 2010)

Shemichaza schrieb:


> ja du verdienst dein geld durch auch deine Mama xD



was hast du eig. für ein problem?

Zum Thema:

Ich werd mit ca. 8 k in das neue Addon starten. Das sollte erstmal reichen denke ich.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (14. November 2010)

Als Neueinsteiger habe ich noch keine zig Twinks mit je XXXk Gold. Das einzige, was an grösseren Ausgaben auf mich zukommt mit Cata sind die 24k für das Alchimount. Aber da ich ja auch erst mal Alchemie auf 525 kriegen muss, hab ich genug Zeit, die Kohle bis dahin zusammen zu haben


----------



## Cantharion (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hiffe doch. Raids sollten eingespielten Gruppen vorbehalten sein. Wenn der Content so einfach ist, dass man ihn mit rnd clearen kann, dann stimmt etwas nicht.
> 
> Natürlich kommt jetzt das Argument, mimimi Content für alle. Ich erinnere daran, dass WoW ein MMO ist. Grundlegende social Skills vorrausgesetzt, findet jeder eine Gilde/Fixe Raidgruppe. Besitzt man diese Skills nicht, sollte man sich fragen was man in einem MMO zu suchen hat.



Ich bin der Meinung dass es Content sowohl für Randoms auch für eingespielte Gruppen geben sollte. (hardmodes, achievments usw)
Schlieslich gibt es auch noch Leute die nicht jede Woche zu festen Zeiten on kommen können.


----------



## Shemichaza (14. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> ...soll das lustig sein??
> 
> ...und wenn ja erklär mir den Witz bitte... wenn das ne Anspielung sein soll tu ich mal so als ob ich das überlesen hätte.
> 
> ...



Ja schreib fehler


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. November 2010)

Hab mir jetzt für meine Chars knapp 30k angespart (10k pro Kopf). 
Damit hab ich was auf der Seite für kommende Kosten.
Aber nun mach ich nur noch etwas PvP und verkaufe die Gems, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## waldiusa (14. November 2010)

Passend zum Thema. Es gab doch mal eine Umfrage, wie viel Gold die Spieler derzeit besitzen. Über die Suche finde ich den Thread leider nicht mehr. Kann sich einer daran erinnern bzw. den mal rauskramen?  Aktuelle Zahlen wären da mal interessant.


----------



## Matchfighter (14. November 2010)

Naja mir macht nicht der punkt "was habe ich an gold für cata" sorgen sondern vielmehr wie teuer werden die einzelnen Gegenstände wenn jeder soo viel gold durch q´s etc bekommt .... 
zum Topic: Ich hab an die 3600g und höher als 6k kam ich sowieso noch nie von daher werd ich wohl oder übel nur das was ich habe nach cata übernehmen soll reichen ^^


----------



## Hotwiesel (14. November 2010)

Ich habe um die 41k und denke das durch den Verkauf gewisser Items bis Cata- start ca. 60k haben werde. Genug also um sich viele Dinge holen zu können


----------



## Manotis (14. November 2010)

Ich renne eig immer mit ein paar tausend g in der Tasche rum. Versuche die zu halten. Berufe skill ich eh nie brauche höchstens mal gold für flasks und repkosten..


----------



## 64K (14. November 2010)

Sternenmacht schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch aus, wie viel Gold nehmt ihr mit ins kommenede Addon?
> Spart ihr extra, oder habt ihr eh zu viel? Oder ist es euch egal und geht pleite?



Ich hab einfach die derzeiten Ausgaben (flask, Buffood) reduziert und spar mir einiges fürs Addon.
Für was ichs im Addon ausgeben will ? Berufe hochskillen ^^ Kann man vielleicht etwas verdienen aber da bin ich eh zu langsam.
Ich will einfach nicht ewig hinterher hinken, und vielleicht kauf ich mir gleich das ein oder andere Hergestellte.


Klar beim Questen gibts ne Menge Quest, aber ich gehör eher zu denjenigen, die über Inis leveln wollen;
weil Questen.. Naja mir machts kein Spaß. Daher fällt diese Goldquelle für mich weg,


----------



## Gamer_93 (14. November 2010)

Ich lauf mit ca. 6,6k Gold rum. Das reicht mir.


----------



## Blubbor (14. November 2010)

Wer die wechsel "classic -> BC" und "BC -> WotLK" mitgemacht hat weis genau wieviel man mitnehmen muss...

.... Trommelwirbel....

exact NIX.. NULL.. NADA... garnix (zumindest ist es unsinnig dafür Gold zu farmen) 

Ihr werdet alle Questen, dabei wird es mehr als genug Gold geben um eure Unkosten zu decken.


----------



## Luc - (14. November 2010)

Ich hab mit meinem Rogue ungefähr noch siebentausend Gold, und man braucht sowieso kein Gold zu farmen.
Pro Quest wird es sicher so über die fünfzehn Gold geben :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## Quentaros (14. November 2010)

Mein Ziel wird bis Cata die 100K Marke sein, wird wohl eher sein. Derzeit habe ich die 88K geknackt, tendenz steigend.
Meine 5 80iger mit allen Berufen hochskillen, das wird teuer Geld kosten.... und 2 brauchen den Epischen Flug (280%) :-D
Mich wurde auch mal interessiern wieviel Gold so die Quest hergeben, geschweige denn die Dailies :-)


----------



## Drentahl (14. November 2010)

Ich habe mir einen Char gelevelt, der dann mit dem Cata Release Erze und Kräuter farmen kann. Da mein Main Alchi und Ingi ist, brauche ich mir um Mats keine Sorgen machen. Abgesehen davon ist es bestimmt auch Erträglich, wenn man die ersten paar Tage Farmt, und dann, wenn die Preise runtergehen sich das Zeug kauft, für den Fall, dass man nicht noch mal Farmen will.

Gruß Drental


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

gold hab ich atm genug um mich mit 5 chars bis lvl 85 durchzuschlagen ^^


----------



## wertzû (14. November 2010)

waldiusa schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere hat es nicht eine einzige Gilde geschafft Pre-Nerf. Aber selbst die Gilden mit dem 5% Buff haben noch ne gute Leistung zum damaligen EQ-Stand gebracht. Spielst du momentan auf dem Beta-Server? Dann sollte dir aufgefallen sein, dass man da mittlerweile ohne CC durchgeht.  Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass meine bisherigen Gruppenmitglieder ihren Charakter spielen konnten. Fokus ist da meist genau so gut wie nen CC.
> 
> Für einen Großteil der "Bomber und gogogo Leute" wird es aber sicherlich interessant. Da liegt das Gesicht wohl oft im Dreck.



paragon hats geschafft


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Ich sammle es nicht direkt aber werde meinem neuen Charakter mit Cata sicher Gold schicken damit er es am Anfang "leichter" hat. Oder aber ich schicke ihm einfach nur Taschen.


----------



## cortez338 (14. November 2010)

Im Moment 13k Gold auf meinem Main und hab eigentlich bis Cata nichts mehr großartig zu kaufen. Denke mal ich werde mit 20-30 k ins Addon starten


----------



## Druiden-Eule (14. November 2010)

ich hab auch" bissl "was gespart , hab grad mal nach gezählt ich komm auf 210k g 

ich hab aber auch 9 transalchis und nen juwi


----------



## Anglus (14. November 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir nachdem ich am 4.4.10 Arthas im 25 down hatte ein Ziel gesetzt, bis Cata das Maximal Gold Cap zu erreichen das habe ich vor 2 Wochen geschafft und habe jetzt 215.700 Gold leider ist das Cap jetzt auf 1 Millionen erhöht worden, aber soviel zeit hab ich nicht ^^
> 
> 
> Ähm falsch,ich hab gestern noch nen blue gelesen wo jemand nach dem cap gefragt wurde und da wurde klar gesagt das es nicht erhöht wurde und auch nie wird.Aber macht ja auch nix da das cap von ca 215 k ja pro char zählt(Hab auf 7 chars knapp 200k pro char)


----------



## DontaDella (14. November 2010)

Für Cata braucht man eig schon gar kein Gold farmen... Nhc inis geben pro Tag 62 g und nacher ca 45 g und hc 82g da macht man genug gold 
Und beim Leveln bekommt man sowieso viel gold


----------



## waldiusa (14. November 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> paragon hats geschafft



Habe gerade noch einmal geschaut. 5% Buff kam am 2./3. März, Paragon hat den World First Kill LK 25 HM am 26./27.3. geschafft. Je nach Zeitzone, jedenfalls mit 5-% Buff. Quelle: Erfolge im Arsenal.

Zum Gold.. habe vor 2 Wochen angefangen Glyphen zu kaufen/verkaufen. Brachte knappe 50k mehr auf's Goldkonto.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. November 2010)

Ich werde jedes Kupferstück im Hinblick auf Cata investieren und mit quasi 0 Gold starten.


----------



## Volusenus (14. November 2010)

Wenn es wird, wie zu Anfang bei WotLK, dann kann man in den ersten Wochen genug Gold machen. 

Einfach alle neuen Rohstoffe, die man so nebenher farmt, zu horrenden Preisen ins AH stellen. 
Irgendeiner, der unbedingt in kürzester Zeit seinen Beruf hochskillen will, wird es kaufen, auch wenn es sehr teuer ist.

Also wozu jetzt sparen, wenns dann so einfach geht?


----------



## Barkyo (14. November 2010)

naja da ich sowieso alles ganz gechillt angeh und nich sofort die besten items ausm ah kaufen will hab ich auch nix weiter gespart
von den 3k die ich noch übrig hab geb ich zwar auch nix mehr aus um mir denn wenigstens die fluglizenz und sowat kaufen zu können aber sonst seh ich das wie die andern hier auch
gibt genuch g beim leveln auf 85... wenn man um die 20g für n grünes item bekommt is das scho nich schlecht

ach und... ich hab bergbau und kürschnern je auf 450  da kommt sicher auch ne menge zusamm


----------



## jojooboy (14. November 2010)

och ich brauch nix zu sparen Berufe sind alle full geskillt 

Man bekommt ja jetzt schon wenn die taschen voll sind locker um die 50-100g zusammen da mache ich mir bei cata keine gedanken ^^


----------



## heiduei (14. November 2010)

Du brauchst jetzt kein Gold farmen, 2-3 monate nach cata-release schafft man in ner guten tank-specc die HCs wie z.b. Vio alleine


----------



## Gott92 (14. November 2010)

Und ich fühl mich mit meinen kanpp 30-35k schon cool


----------



## Zyson (14. November 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ähm falsch,ich hab gestern noch nen blue gelesen wo jemand nach dem cap gefragt wurde und da wurde klar gesagt das es nicht erhöht wurde und auch nie wird.Aber macht ja auch nix da das cap von ca 215 k ja pro char zählt(Hab auf 7 chars knapp 200k pro char)




Nur mal bissel in Google gesucht und auf Mmo Champion das gefunden...

http://www.mmo-champ...ixes-Blue-Posts

The gold cap is now 1,000,000 Gold.

PS: Bitte demnächst auf den Blue Post Datum schauen und besser informieren thx.


----------



## Chaos_Boy (14. November 2010)

Naja habe jetzt 1.500.000 gold auf 3 gilden verteilt die mir sind denke damit dürfte ich meine chars ausrüsten können!


----------



## Seraphix (14. November 2010)

Im letzten buffed-Magazin wurde empfohlen jetzt schon diverse Mats zu sammeln. Auch lowlevel Zeug lohnt sich, da viele Spieler mit Cata neue Twinks anfangen. Sicherlich kein schlechter Rat. Ein nettes Gold-Polster kann allerdings auch nicht schaden, wenn ich auch nicht empfehlen kann, extra dafür zu farmen - das Farmen wird sich mit der neuen Erweiterung viel eher lohnen. Denn wahrscheinlich schlägt auch dann wieder die Inflation zu und alles wird teurer für Käufer, aber auch lukrativer für Verkäufer.


----------



## wowz124 (14. November 2010)

Paragon hat aber auch ohne Buff gelegt... war ne News hier auf Buffed.


Also ich laufe mit 1,4k Gold rum verteilt auf 10 Chars ...


Mit 85 werde ich einfach alte Inis solo farmen =D geben alle fett Kohle!


----------



## monthy (14. November 2010)

Momentan habe ich 16k Gold auf 3 Chars verteilt.




Kommt noch ein bißchen dazu, da ich irgend wann anfgange meine Bankfächer zu leeren.

Nebenbei farme ich noch Ruf bei den Shattar, dass bringt auch noch mal gut Gold bis Ehrfürchtig.




Mfg


----------



## Garnalem (15. November 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie man spielen möchte. Wenn man schnell leveln und bald raiden möchte, sollten schon ein paar tausend Gold auf der Kante haben. Auch der schnelle Ausbau der Berufe kostet viel Gold. Wenn man sich Zeit lässt, sollten die Einnahmen durchs Questen, Inis gehen und Berufe ein wenig nutzen, ausreichen.

Zu LK-Anfangszeiten habe ich schätzungsweise bis zu 200.000 Gold für Berufe, ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände etc. für 6 Charaktere rausgehauen, allerdings nur ein Bruchteil durch den Verkauf der erstellten Waren wieder reinbekommen. Das mache ich dieses mal auch anders. Ich werde nur 1 - 2 Charaktere gut ausbauen und die anderen erst nach und nach. Und beim Skillen werde ich mehr darauf achten, WAS ich herstelle. Die letzten Punkte machte man zu LK-Zeiten meist mit Epics. Nur war es dämlich, da 5 Platten-Heiler-Stiefel zu erstellen, denn die ist man nicht los geworden, da es zu LK-Beginn recht wenige Raid-Heilpalas gab. Die Platten-DD-Stiefel dafür gingen zumindest zu den Selbstkosten weg. 

Allerdings sind gut ausgebaute Berufe - insbesondere wenn sie mit weiteren Charakteren verbunden sind - eine solide Grundlage, sodass auch später immer wieder Gold in die Kriegskasse gespült wurde (bei geringem Zeitaufwand!), sodass ich langfristig mehr Gold hatte als vorher.


----------



## X-eln (15. November 2010)

689 k sollten erstmal reichen


----------



## Tomratz (15. November 2010)

Was einige so auf der hohen Kante haben, alle Achtung (wenns denn immer stimmt).

Ich selbst kratze mit meinem Transmutationsalchi gerade mal an den 10 K, während
mein Main (Schneider und Juwe) derzeit bei ca. 3K rumdümpelt.

Mit Cata wird sich aber auch mein Verhalten beim skillen der Berufe etwas verändern.

Wir haben in der Gilde besprochen, wer mit welchem Char zuerst auf 85 kommen will
und welche Berufe derjenige vorrangig skillen wird.

So wird es eine gewisse Aufteilung bei den Berufen geben, jeder Beruf ist dann möglichst
bald einmal auf Höchststufe vertreten und man kann sich gegenseitig helfen.

Dabei haben sich auch einige speziell fürs farmen gemeldet, so dass auch der Material-
nachschub für die verarbeitenden gesichert ist.

Ich denke mal, auf diese Art und Weise lässt sich dann auch das eine oder andere zusätzliche
Goldstück verdienen.


----------



## rabbit83 (15. November 2010)

Da ich noch recht neu in WoW bin, habe ich noch nicht so viel Gold erlangen können wie andere. Ich verstehe auch nicht so ganz wie man sooo viel Gold zusammen bekommen soll wie die anderen die hier gepostet haben. 

Ich komme mit viel Glück bald mal wieder an die 2k Marke ran... Aber auch das ist ständig wieder weg. Naja ich bin ingame wohl immer Chronisch pleite.


----------



## Shakreo (15. November 2010)

Also ich habe vor nem Monat aufgehört mir Gold zu sparen, war da bei ca. 44k Gold.
Habe aber seit diesem Wochenende aus Mangel an Beschäftigung mal mit klassichem farmen angefangen. Ziel ist es, die 50k noch voll zu bekommen.
Werde auch einiges an Gold brauchen für meinen Main (Juwe/Alchi) und bei meinem Twink (VZ). Ohne Farmberufe, ist das alles etwas teurer.


----------



## Shasta (15. November 2010)

ich hab 3.159.654 k gold auf jedem meiner 20 twinks. Ich werd das alles sparen und beim nächsten mal, wenn einer so einen Thread aufmacht wieder posen. Interessiert Mich Extrem, Was Alle So Mit Ihrem Gold Anstellen Und Um Wieviel Größer Mein Penis Erscheint, WENN ICH NOCH MEHR ANSAMMLE


----------



## Dabow (15. November 2010)

Ich hab derzeit nurnoch knapp 10.000.

Mit meinem Accountverkauf habe ich gut 150.000 Gold " verkauft " bzw. dem Käufer mitgegeben.

Ich glaube meine 10.000 reichen für den Start ins Addon.


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Nein, ich spare nicht.
Ich habe ziemlich genau...ein paar Gold.
Es wird vermutlich ordentlich Münzensegen geben für's Leveln, also habe ich damit gaaaar nichts am Hut.


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (15. November 2010)

Shasta schrieb:


> ich hab 3.159.654 k gold auf jedem meiner 20 twinks. Ich werd das alles sparen und beim nächsten mal, wenn einer so einen Thread aufmacht wieder posen. Interessiert Mich Extrem, Was Alle So Mit Ihrem Gold Anstellen Und Um Wieviel Größer Mein Penis Erscheint, WENN ICH NOCH MEHR ANSAMMLE



Bei der Frage gings ja nicht ums posen wieviel gold man hat sondern eher ob man was spart oder nicht und wenn ja wieviel. 

Btt: Man bekommt durchs leveln zwar enorm viel gold, jedoch kosten gewisse luxussachen die es mit sicherheit geben wird deutlich mehr, sonst wäre es kein luxus mehr. Und um mir genau diese leisten zu können werde ich möglichst viel geld sparen. Zuviel kann man eh nicht haben (:


----------



## Phisch (15. November 2010)

Shasta schrieb:


> ich hab 3.159.654 k gold auf jedem meiner 20 twinks. Ich werd das alles sparen und beim nächsten mal, wenn einer so einen Thread aufmacht wieder posen. Interessiert Mich Extrem, Was Alle So Mit Ihrem Gold Anstellen Und Um Wieviel Größer Mein Penis Erscheint, WENN ICH NOCH MEHR ANSAMMLE



Woooow, du bist ja toll.
Wenns dir nicht gefällt, rechts oben ist so ein "X", da draufklicken und nicht absolut unnötige Kommentare abgeben.

Zum Thema:

Ich habe mir im vorhinein Chopper und Repp-Mammut besorgt und werde mit ca 20.000 Gold in der Tasche in Cata reinstarten


----------



## nascalos (16. November 2010)

hab jetzt 3000 Gold bis cata sinds 5000... langt alle fälle wenn mann nicht unbedingt Mats oder randomdrops im Ah kaufen will.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (16. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich hab derzeit nurnoch knapp 10.000.
> 
> Mit meinem Accountverkauf habe ich gut 150.000 Gold " verkauft " bzw. dem Käufer mitgegeben.
> 
> Ich glaube meine 10.000 reichen für den Start ins Addon.




Ich möchte dich ja in keinster Art und Weise angreifen für deine Äuserungen, aber ich frag mich was du dir bei dem Bullshit denkst ?!

In einem Fred gibst du offen zu Keylogger online zu stellen, hier gibst du nen Accountverkauf zu...

Bist du nun ein Poser der sich wichtig machen will oder was ist mit dir los ?!

Verstehe echt nicht wieso man unbedingt son schwachsinn veröffentlichen muss...


----------



## Plattenbau (16. November 2010)

Moin,

ich hab genug Twinks zum Ausstatten, muss also zwangsläufig sparen, sind leider im Moment 25 K, kurze Anmerkung zum leider:

Lieber den Überschuss an verdientem Gold reinvestieren, sucht Euch Craftingmats und son Zeuch was nicht an Wert verliert.
Gibt leider nicht unbegrenzt Zeuch was kaum Platz wegnimmt und wertvoll bleibt im AH.


PS vom Plattenbau:

Ich hab mir den Fred mal fast ganz durchgelesen und eine kleine Bemerkung kann ich mir diesmal nicht verkneifen:

Wie heiß muss einem die Mütze brennen, wenn man in einen Fred in dem es ums Gold sparen geht, seine puristischen Raididiologien (imho Idiotien) unter das Volk schleudern muss.
Solche Ideologien sind leider nicht viel mehr als eine persönliche Meinung die nicht mehr Wert ist als der Streusel auf Mutters Selbstgemachtem. Ist so, auch wenn die Betroffenen 
es nicht wahrhaben wollen. BÄM^^


----------



## Ahothep (16. November 2010)

Ich habe mir mal so 5000 Gold auf die Kante gelegt. Das sollte (so Gott will) für das fliegen in Azeroth reichen. Ansonsten sammle ich nur geld für repkosten und das wars ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (16. November 2010)

Ich hab insgesamt 5K Gold. Das verteilt sich gleichmässig auf 6 80er (Allianz) und 1 54er Twink (Horde).

Die 80er haben fast alle 280% fliegen. Alle Sammelberufe sind vertreten. 

Werde vielleicht vor Cata noch den letzten 80er mit schnellem fliegen ausstatten, ansonsten muss das Geld reichen, was durch questen und co reinkommt.


----------



## Topperharly (16. November 2010)

ich nehm kein gold mit, ich nehme matz mit^^ hab bis etz 1820 arkaner staub, 161 Große planar essenzen, mehrere hundert steine+erze+barren sowie 95 16er taschen  alles angefarmt für goblin/worgn twinks^^ die mit meiner "hilfe" berufe skillen werden D


----------



## Kaldreth (16. November 2010)

Hab zur Zeit ca. 4k Gold und es werden noch ein paar mehr, da ich noch ein paar Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig bringen möchte. Aber benötigen tu ich das Gold eigentlich nicht! Ich gehe davon aus, dass man am Anfang ziemlich viel Gold durch die ganzen Quests, die man erledigt bekommt und dagegen kaum Ausgaben haben wird!


----------



## Mäuserich (16. November 2010)

Nach einem Kaufrausch in den letzten Tagen bin ich auf etwas über 100 k abgesackt, aber ich denke das sollte reichen um meine wichtigsten Bedürfnisse in Cata zu stillen.

Mein Main ist eh schon ausgestattet mit:
- komplett 24er Taschen, da werde ich vorerst keinen Schneider belästigen müssen
- Händler-Mammut damit ich beim leveln nicht permanent zum Vendor rennen muss
- 310% fliegen, denn alles andere ist Schneckentempo

Die wirklich krassen Ausgaben vor denen ich "Angst" habe sind:
- Juwe nur übers AH auf 525 bringen (kein Farmberuf vorhanden)
- BoE-equip (crafting / drop) für 85
- die 2 neuen Glyphen die derzeit noch nicht im Spiel sid
- nützliche aber teure Spielereien wie z.B. aktuell den Dalaran-Portring oder das Händler-Mammut

Ich kalkuliere damit das ich etwa 2-3 Wochen nach Cata-Release so auf 10 k runter sein werde, die Kohle aber schnell wieder rein kommt... Wer einmal den Trick raus hat der kommt auch schnell wieder dran ^^


----------



## Loony555 (16. November 2010)

Ich hab momentan insgesamt ca. 17k auf allen Chars. Sehr viel mehr wars eigentlich die ganze Wotlk Zeit über nicht. (Ich musste ja auch unbedingt 3 Twinks, die ich in der Zeit auf 80 gespielt habe, mit Epic Fliegen, Dual-Spec und Kaltwetterflug versorgen). 

Ich hätte so gerne noch das Tundramammut für meinen Main, um auch unterwegs in Cata flexibel zu sein (verkaufen und reppen unterwegs ist schon klasse). 
Aber so viel Gold kriege ich nicht mehr zusammen. Außerdem müsste ich dann pleite in Cata starten, und DAS tue ich mir nicht an.

Allerdings bin ich ansonsten ausgestattet, dicke Taschen (selbst hergestellt), Char-Banken geleert, tonnenweise Lowlevel Crafting Mats zum Verkaufen in meiner Bankgilde gebunkert, Cata kann kommen.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. November 2010)

Hm, bis man wieder wirklich viel Kohle auf den Kopp hauen kann/will levelt man bestimmt erst einmal...ich zumindest....und nachdem ich in BC auf 70 und in WotLK auf 80 gespielt hatte, war wieder verhältnismäßig viel Gold im Säckchen. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich farme mir in Cataclysm lieber später, aber dann wesentlich schneller etwas Gold über Dailies zusammen. Habe die Beta nicht gespielt, aber in den vorangegangenen AddOns war's auch so, dass die Belohnungen für Dailies wesentlich höher waren.


----------



## velqor (16. November 2010)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ihr zu teilweise so unglaublich viel gold kommt? gibts da nen "wie werd ich reich in 10 tagen?" guide oder so?

zum thema: hab zurzeit  3200g und so viel hatte ich noch nie!
hab mal nachdem cata release-termin bekannt wurde das urtümliche saronit verscherbelt dass ich für schattenschneide-q gefarmt hatte verkauft und dailys gemacht...
ich muss mir noch 280% fliegen kaufen was sich vor cata nimmer ausgehn wird aber naja muss noch her...
und halt sonst alle anfallenden kosten wie fluglizenz und so.
also ich spar so gut wies geht (prinzipiell), aber was her muss muss her!

mfg velqor


----------



## Cathalina (16. November 2010)

ich hab mit meinen drei 80ern zumindest soviel gold zusammengespart, um mir das meisterhafte reiten leisten zu können, das komtm ja durch das questen wieder schnell zusammen :-)


----------



## Alcest (16. November 2010)

velqor schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ihr zu teilweise so unglaublich viel gold kommt? gibts da nen "wie werd ich reich in 10 tagen?" guide oder so?





Tjoa würd ja mal ebay sagen ;D 

Wenn man sich allein mal die ganzen Bewertungen, von den tausend Verkäufer auf ebay anschaut..... 
Aber komisch das niemand Gold kaufen würde ^^
In Wirklichkeit kauft bestimmt jeder 15te Gold ;D


----------



## karuschka (16. November 2010)

ich schätze eher jeder 3te 
ich starte mit ca. 8k ins addone auf 9 chars.


----------



## iTzArko (16. November 2010)

denke mal beim lvln von 80 auf 85 sammelt man genug gold... 
naja ich nehme ca. 5k mit ins neue addon.

MFG Arko


----------



## Elnor (16. November 2010)

Da ich eh im Auktionshaus mit WOtlk unterwegs war habe ich mehrfache 6 stellige Beträge mit vielen Twinks. Werde dann denke ich wieder in Mats usw investieren um meine Berufe erstmal auf 525 hochzuskillen (Juwelenschleifen/Verzauberkunst) und damit erstma im Auktionshaus dieses Gold wieder rauszuholen.

Dann kommt da noch fliegen was sich jeder kaufen muss wird auch ca 5-10k Gold kosten.
Mit Wotlk gabs eh Gold in Überfluss.


----------



## Crash_hunter (16. November 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Ich hab 25 gold und 20silber, das reicht.



Ganz meiner Meinung! Der Unterschicht gehört die Welt! Nieder mit den Bonzen!!


----------



## Lintflas (16. November 2010)

Benenne den Thread einfach von "Gold für Cata" in "Gold durch Cata" um und schließe ihn. ;-)


----------



## Lintflas (16. November 2010)

Benenne den Thread einfach von "Gold für Cata" in "Gold durch Cata" um und schließe ihn. ;-)


----------



## Dabow (16. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich ja in keinster Art und Weise angreifen für deine Äuserungen, aber ich frag mich was du dir bei dem Bullshit denkst ?!
> 
> In einem Fred gibst du offen zu Keylogger online zu stellen, hier gibst du nen Accountverkauf zu...
> 
> ...



Ich habe meinen Acc nunmal verkauft ? Wo liegt da das Prob. ?

Keylogger ? Bitte was ? Link bitte ! Ich weiß nicht wovon du redest.


----------



## Edanos (16. November 2010)

Ich werde mindestens 30k Gold ins AddOn mitnehmen, denn man weis nie was wieder anstehen wird, irgendwelche speziellen Mounts oder generell Berufe oder so.


----------



## BlaBlo (16. November 2010)

Ich spare momentan noch für 5k Gold um meinem neuen Main dann das schnelle Fliegen zu ermöglichen. Für cata speziell spar ich nix.


----------



## Mofeist (16. November 2010)

denke sparen ist nicht angebracht, gibt genügend gold durch quests in cata.


----------



## Nocturne652 (20. November 2010)

Ich nenne derzeit ca. 5000 Gold mein Eigen. Das sollte locker reichen. Zwar farme ich mir zur Zeit noch etwas hinzu, aber das eher aus Langeweile.^^


----------



## Liquidz86 (20. November 2010)

wie man bekommt 3 skills pro klasse anstatt den aktuellen 2 dualspeccs??


mfg


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. November 2010)

es wird sicher wieder epics für gold bei händlern geben, so wie der ring der kirin tor und mounts gibts bestimmt auch wieder, so wie der chopper


----------



## floppydrive (20. November 2010)

3 Chars mit je ~5000 Gold sollte reichen für Cataclysm


----------



## Straußbu Olé (22. November 2010)

1Char mit ca. 44k sollte fürs grobe reichen^^


----------



## Sapphirexd (22. November 2010)

werde wohl mit ca 660k gold reinstarten hat sich gelohnt die letzten monate nur noch gold zu farmen statt zu raiden


----------

